# Travel plan for Amtrak Newbies



## Dave (Nov 28, 2018)

My wife and I are planning a trip to NYC leaving from the Kingston, RI Station on January 25 - 27 2019. We have decided to catch the Northeast Regional from Kingston vs. Providence because of reading online about the lack of parking in the Providence station at the end of the week.

On Friday the 25th, we are planning to take either the #95 at 7:06AM or the #83 at 10:30AM to Penn Station in NY. We will return to Kingston on Sunday the 27th on either the #164 at 4:14PM or the #88 at 6:10PM. We plan to pre-purchase our tickets and will have only carry-on baggage.

I would appreciate hearing from any seasoned Amtrak traveler if you see any flaws to our travel plan... parking lot availability, train seating accommodations, travel tips, etc.. Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 28, 2018)

All the trains you are considering use identical equipment and offer identical accommodations, so just go with whatever one has the best timing for you. I can’t speak to how crowded those particular trains usually are, but as a general rule of thumb, people tend to board near the front, and therefore the rearmost cars are usually going to be less crowded.

On the Northeast Regional (NER), you have a choice of Coach or Business Class. I personally don’t think that Business Class is worth the premium on these trains, since it’s a pretty short ride, and all you get for your money is somewhat nicer seats, a bit more legroom (Coach already has plenty), and complimentary soft drinks.

You will have outlets and tray tables at every seat (Coach and Business Class), and if you get hungry onboard, there is a cafe car where you can buy candy, drinks, microwaved pizza, etc. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 28, 2018)

Kingston was my home station prior to my move! I *MUCH* prefer it over Providence, given the plentiful free parking and the landscaped grounds.

You have no need to “check in”. You can just go to the platform to await for your train. Unless they changed, all southbound trains depart from the platform opposite the station. All northbound trains use the platform near the station.

Since you will already have your tickets, you will not need to go into the station.

If you do not know exactly where the station is located, it is on route 138. From Rt 1 it is a mile past URI, and from Rt 2 it is just before URI.


----------



## Frimbo's Grandson (Nov 28, 2018)

Sit on the left going TO NYC, and on the right on your way back to Kingston for shoreline views.


----------

